# Looking for land to lease long term



## Silent Assassin (Oct 19, 2014)

I am looking for land in Jackson, Madison, Oglethorpe, or surrounding counties to lease long term.  I would prefer to build a relationship with the landowner and do a long term lease that is beneficial to both parties.  Please let me know if you have anything available and thanks for your time.


----------



## Silent Assassin (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Silent Assassin (Dec 23, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Silent Assassin (Jan 16, 2015)

Still Looking


----------



## Silent Assassin (Feb 14, 2015)

Still Looking


----------

